
Show HN: Magic Photo Eraser – Remove Unwanted Content from Your Pictures - gsurma
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/magic-photo-eraser/id1503539731
======
gilrain
I'd advise you not use the example of removing a watermark. It makes it seem
like you're advertising the app to be used for circumventing photographers'
copyright/attribution.

------
S_A_P
Downloaded this and tried it. As popped up on my second adjustment. Nope. Nope
nope. Would rather pay than use adware.

~~~
JshWright
Someone need to make an app that removes ads from apps that remove
watermarks...

~~~
judge2020
Adguard/other providers that allow you to override DNS do this.

~~~
JshWright
My comment was intended as a commentary on the questionable ethics of
promoting an app's ability to remove copyright attribution.

------
aphextron
You should really make people aware that they are uploading their photos to
your server, and provide some sort of privacy policy. This is a total
dealbreaker for me.

------
hartator
A little disappointing that is run against a sever not on my phone. The phone
ML is pretty awesome.

------
OceanKing
Great idea, great UI, very intuitive, but unfortunately the AI just doesn’t
work that well.

------
gambiting
I honestly can't tell what was removed from the second picture(the one of the
golden gate bridge).

~~~
dorkwood
The photographer's watermark.

------
superasn
Nice. You would have a much wider audience if this was a saas website like
remove.bg

~~~
zxcvbn4038
I was really impressed by remove.bg but hate uploading my pictures to who-
knows-where. I looked around GitHub and there are several projects to remove
backgrounds from photos but hard to judge the quality without trying them.
Most were some python blob with murky or no instructions on setting up. But
give it a few more years and I’m sure there will be a gimp plug-in.

------
tenebrisalietum
Unable to remove my dog from a picture. Maybe after a few versions.

------
layoutIfNeeded
Is it better than content-aware fill in Photoshop?

